# [cflags]procesador intel core 2duo (cerrado)

## ZenPiPerS

Hola Gentee,

Estoy instalando Gentoo en un portátil y quisera saber que especificaciones (cflasgs, chost...) me recomendais para el procesador Core 2duo T5450. 

```
cat cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5450  @ 1.66GHz

stepping        : 13

cpu MHz         : 1662.561

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov

pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arc

h_perfmon pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 3328.30

clflush size    : 64

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5450  @ 1.66GHz

stepping        : 13

cpu MHz         : 1662.561

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov                                            pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arc                                           h_perfmon pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 3325.02

clflush size    : 64

```

Un Saludo!

----------

## opotonil

Yo estoy usando estas (64bits) "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7250  @ 2.00GHz":

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# Parallel compilations.

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

```

de lo mas normalitas, si estas utilizando gcc de la rama inestable (no recuerdo la version) puedes usar core-2 (creo que es) en vez de nocona.

Salu2.

----------

## Tanisete

Y si quieres usar un sistema x86 puro, puedes cambiar el arch de "nocona" a "prescott", con el gcc estable.

Un saludo!

----------

## diegoto

Mira por esta wiki!

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

Para GCC 4.1

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

Para GCC 4.2

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

Para GCC 4.3

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

(imagino que es equivalente a usar -march=native, que algún experto lo confirme o desmienta)

Saludozzzzzzzzzz

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Para GCC 4.3
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"
> 
> (imagino que es equivalente a usar -march=native, que algún experto lo confirme o desmienta) 

 

no soy ningún experto, pero yo lo entiendo asi tb. Uso -march=core2 desde hace bastante tiempo y no he tenido muchos problemas la verdad, he notado alguna mejoría en programas de codificación p.ej. y en general parece que compila un pelín mas rápido que sus predecesores.

Nota aparte : en caso de que uséis gcc-4.3 + distcc probad con añadir -fdirectives-only a los CFLAGS de los clientes :

http://lists.samba.org/archive/distcc/2007q3/003536.html

saluetes

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola, 

Bueno veo que mi configuración no está a la altura de las circustancias  :Sad: 

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
```

Uso la version 4.1.2 de gcc. Sería recomendable cambiar la variable CHOST a "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"  y CFLAGS sin necesidad de reinstalar? Se que hay un howto en la documentación de como hacerlo.

Gracias por vuestras respuestas!

Un Saludo!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Pasar de 32 a 64 bits sin reinstalar me parece que no se puede, por lo demás, cualquier modificación a las cflags se irá aplicando a cada paquete que se reinstale inmediatamente a continuación... Para que se apliquen los cambios inmediatamente deberías recompilar world con la opción emptytree: emerge -e world

Salud!

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola!

Bueno al final decidí por reinstalar de nuevo y usar esta configuración:

```
CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu" 

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" 

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe
```

Todo correcto salvo que no puedo emerger glib-2.16.5.

Abro un nuevo tema y cierro este.

Un Saludo!

----------

## ColdWind

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Para GCC 4.3
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"
> ...

 

Sí. 'native' equivale a la CPU que estás usando. El problema es que si usas distcc o similar, 'native' puede ser diferente en tus otros nodos de distcc... nada bueno.

En mi opinión, mejor poner core2, o el que te toque, de forma explicita.

----------

